

Is this a new high or low for XKCD? - Retric
http://www.xkcd.com/591/#

======
plaes
Actually 4chan.org/b/ took it and changed its name to "Twilight Appreciation
Station - The darkest place on the internet — for vampire compatriots."

<http://img.4chan.org/b/> :)

------
endergen
New high, that comic is a hilarious idea.

~~~
lilsis
I like the pimples on the troll. Subtle, very subtle.

------
kngspook
High. Definitely a high point. ;)

------
rvirding
The ultimate revenge, wonderful.

